# Des Bauern Fluch - Frage



## Maireen (3. Juli 2007)

Huhu ich hab ne Frage zu der Quest " Des Bauern Fluch".
Die Quest startet eigentlich in den Nordhöhen, ich Dussel habe vergessen wie sie hiess und habs mir natürlich nicht aufgeschrieben.
Man muss von den Nordhöhen nach Hafergut was zwar auf der Evendim-Karte zu finden ist, laut Quest aber noch im Auenland liegt.

Die Questbeschreibung ist folgende:



> Sepp Pausbacken ist auf seinem Hof direkt südlich von Hafergut.
> 
> Nod Gärtner hat euch gebeten, Sepp Pausbacken dabei zu helfen, die Heuschrecken zu vernichten, die über seine Felder hergefallen sind.



Problem ist nun das die Questbeschreibung falsch ist. Der Hof liegt nämlich eindeutig östlich von Sepp Pausbacken. Und ausserdem heisst der Gärtner nicht Nob sondern Hugo.

Wie soll ich die Quest jetzt eintragen? Original also auch mit den "Fehlern" und dann im Kommentar darauf hinweisen oder mit Verbesserungen?

Ich war mir wirklich nicht sicher darum frag ich lieber hier.


----------



## Derida (3. Juli 2007)

wenn du dir 100%tig sicher bist das der Questtext falsch ist, dann korrigier ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist ja auch wichtig für die interne Verlinkung der NPCs etc.


----------



## Myronn (5. Juli 2007)

Es gibt und gab ja einige Quests die fehlerhaft übersetzt wurden. Manchmal wurden Namen verwechselt wie bei den Newbiequests der Zwerge, manchmal auch Osten und Westen und so Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre also nicht so ungewöhnlich, wenn auch diese Quest einfach nur falsch übersetzt wurde. Da würde ich dann zumindest im Kommentar darauf hinweisen, damit wir die Leute nicht in die Irre schicken!


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Juli 2007)

Würde auch auf jeden Fall sagen, dass wir den Questtext 1:1 übernehmen und eventuelle Fehler dann per Kommentar anmerken.


----------

